# Book



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

AMPHIBIAN MEDICINE AND CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY BY KEVIN M. WRIGHT AND BRENT R. WHITAKER 
Hey all was wondering if any of you have had a chance to see or aquire this book ? Have had it for a week and cannon't put it down !! Is a fantastic book, though it's a bit expensive . 
It's geared to the vet clinic world but a valuable reference guide for the tough and often too late answers we look for .
I would give it a 5 out of 5 . 
It's at herpsupplies.com for 129.00 and to me worth every cent .
Darren


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I consider that book a must have for any serious frogger. My copy has paid for itself a couple times over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

I have it too and it is very good. 
Mark


----------

